# Solved: Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage



## flagranny (Jun 10, 2007)

I am having problems accessing any microsoft.com sites like the microsoft windows update, office updates, MSN Hotmail, but can access all other web sites. 

[LEFTInternet Explorer cannot display the webpage

Most likely causes:
You are not connected to the Internet. 
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.

What you can try: 
Diagnose Connection Problems ( tried this and found no problem)
More information​
I just returned home from NC where all was fine but here at home in FL I have found my desktop and notebook are having the same issues. I have checked in the add/remove and ticked the show updates box and there are listed all security updates for 6/7/07 through 6/9/07.

My laptop just had a new hard drive installed 3 days ago in NC so I know that it isnt the problem and was told that while I was away that the past 3 days the "cannot display webpage" error has been happening. Both computers have IE7 browser and have been working fine up until now and no rhyme or reason as to why this would suddenly stop. 

Would anyone have any ideas as to why this is happening? I have called my ISP and all checks out from that end as well as my equipment such as dsl modem and wireless router. I have also

I am able to receive my email using Microsoft Outlook email. This all just doesn't make sense.

Would appreciate any input anyone might have. 
Thanks


----------



## flagranny (Jun 10, 2007)

flagranny said:


> I am having problems accessing any microsoft.com sites like the microsoft windows update, office updates, MSN Hotmail, but can access all other web sites.
> 
> [LEFTInternet Explorer cannot display the webpage
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add I did a system restore thinking that might correct the problem but no such luck.

I just don't get it, while I able to access some sites and not others. Mostly the ones I can't are the microsoft internet explorer support, etc. I can access the main page that sends you to te update sites but I just can't get to the site. I can't even sign in to microsoft support help.

I am so frustrated I haven't a clue where to turn or even think of what the problem could be. I've rebooted my router about 5 times with no luck either.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## flagranny (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I want to thank you for your response however the problem is now fixed. After I posted my problem, Sunday, June 10th, and checking different things my concern lead me to thinking it was a problem regarding my wireless router so was on live chat with them but found that not to be the problem. I then talked to my IP server and spent well over an hour as she had me go through several reconfigurations between my modem and router and then a registry fix and ended up bridging the modem and router. End result was problem fixed. 

Again, I do appreciate your response very much however am also glad that the problem is fixed. I would assume that what you have suggested having me do would have ended with correcting the problem.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Great! Thanks for letting me know! :up:


----------

